# Saw "Hero" today...



## JasonASmith (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I bought Hero today, and I am somewhat speechless as of now...
The imagery was unbelievable, the story was very cool, and the fight scenes were great...
I'll go out on a limb and say that it was one of the best movies that I have seen in years...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 19, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Well, I bought Hero today, and I am somewhat speechless as of now...
> The imagery was unbelievable, the story was very cool, and the fight scenes were great...
> I'll go out on a limb and say that it was one of the best movies that I have seen in years...



Best movie in years? Sounds good.. Tell more about why it rocked.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, I am curious to here more as well.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## crushing (Aug 19, 2006)

I saw Hero a few weeks ago.  I really liked the imagery and use of colors.  I got kind of lost in the plot (which consists of flashbacks), and I can't really explain without spoilers.  But, looking back at the film it makes sense that I would be confused, and I think seeing it a second time will probably give me a very different experience.  Along with the beautiful photography, I didn't find it just an action flim, but also somewhat of a psychological drama.

Here is the international trailer:






And another video someone put together with pieces of the movie:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 19, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Here is the international trailer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz3CHEKiVkA
> 
> ...



Ooo that light bodied airborne stuff.. It doesn't ruin a movie for me but good lord, is it not goofy?


----------



## crushing (Aug 19, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Ooo that light bodied airborne stuff.. It doesn't ruin a movie for me but good lord, is it not goofy?



Yes it's goofy, but I willingly suspend my disbelief for that stuff.  Especially, when it is so beautifully done.


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 19, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Best movie in years? Sounds good.. Tell more about why it rocked.


Because it wasn't your typical ***-kicking, sword-slashing, bloodfest...
The STORY actually took center stage...that's very different from...oh...99% of the martial arts movies that I have seen.
Once again, the visuals and cinematography are...stunning...
I agree that the aerial stuff is cheesy, but it works...
Especially the forest scene and the lake scene...
Oh yeah, and Maggie Cheung is...uhh...****ing hot...


----------



## Kensai (Aug 19, 2006)

Hero IS an incredible film, agreed. The story, or plot are well developed and the action clearly is there to support the film only. There are several scenes that have a crispness, or clarity that almost makes you feel as though you're in ancient China. The first main fight scene between Jet Li and the guy with the spear (forget the characters/actors name), is a pretty cool scene. 

Have you guys seen Fearless? That was the chickens lips. :ultracool


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 19, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> I saw Hero a few weeks ago. I really liked the imagery and use of colors. I got kind of lost in the plot (which consists of flashbacks), and I can't really explain without spoilers. But, looking back at the film it makes sense that I would be confused, and I think seeing it a second time will probably give me a very different experience. Along with the beautiful photography, I didn't find it just an action flim, but also somewhat of a psychological drama.
> 
> Here is the international trailer:
> 
> ...


 
That was my take on it. I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as "House of Flying Daggers", but in its own way "Hero" was perhaps the better film.


----------



## crushing (Aug 19, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> That was my take on it. I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as "House of Flying Daggers", but in its own way "Hero" was perhaps the better film.



I really enjoyed "House of Flying Daggers" too, until the ending.  I hated the ending.  I liked most of the story and the cinematography or whatever it's called, but that doggone ending. . .aaarrrghhh.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 19, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed "House of Flying Daggers" too, until the ending. I hated the ending. I liked most of the story and the cinematography or whatever it's called, but that doggone ending. . .aaarrrghhh.


 
Ditto here. What a way to turn a really great movie into just a good one.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2006)

Hero is probably one of Jet Li's best films IHMO. Wonderful cinematography and direction of story. We are given more views of China's mainland (ala Crouching Tiger) and given a glimpse of China's history/legends, whereas Crouching Tiger/Hidden Dragon gave us a glimpse into the Chinese mythology. Either way both are stunning films, which tells us a lot about the best of Chinese film making, much in the same way Kurosawa's films (though not exclusively) tells us about Japanese film-making. 

To watch it on video is wonderful, but to catch it on the big screen is stunning. All the images larger than life and the colors just overwhelm the senses. 

Yes, I cannot say enough about the film(s). Hero and Tiger are among my top ten favorites.


----------



## MRE (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree, Hero is a great movie.  One of my favorite MA films.  I particularly liked when the emperor gave his interpretation of "sword" as drawn by broken sword.  Don't want to spoil the movie for those who didn't see it, but I thought that part was pretty deep.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 20, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed "House of Flying Daggers" too, until the ending.  I hated the ending.  I liked most of the story and the cinematography or whatever it's called, but that doggone ending. . .aaarrrghhh.



I recall the latest Zatoichi... The ending to that was also miserable.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 20, 2006)

MRE said:
			
		

> I agree, Hero is a great movie. One of my favorite MA films. I particularly liked when the emperor gave his interpretation of "sword" as drawn by broken sword. Don't want to spoil the movie for those who didn't see it, but I thought that part was pretty deep.


 
Great point. The Emperor's part was played so well. Zhang Ziyi's part was a little annoying - unlike her GREAT role in "Crouching Tiger" and even better role in "House of Flying Daggers". The lead woman, not Ziyi, was absolutely superb and demonstrated that mature beauty and skill can trump young talent and great looks (Ziyi's) if used wll.


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 21, 2006)

I have discovered an IMPORTANT fact about this movie..
Do NOT watch the English translation on the DVD...watch the Mandarin and read the subtitles(I know, it's a pain)
A LOT is lost in the translation...mainly the feeling of some of the dialogue...


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Aug 21, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> I have discovered an IMPORTANT fact about this movie..
> Do NOT watch the English translation on the DVD...watch the Mandarin and read the subtitles(I know, it's a pain)
> A LOT is lost in the translation...mainly the feeling of some of the dialogue...


I got to do that by accident.

I bought the DVD some time back and played it on my, at the time, fancy dancy bose system.

All that came out was the Mandrian speech....I thought I got a messed up DVD until I read the manual....again.

Seems that the Bose system can default to play the 5.1 sound track...if it finds one.
On Hero the 5.1 soundtrack is Mandrian...the English is plain ole' Dolby 2 channel.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 21, 2006)

I watched it not too long ago and enjoyed the fight choreography.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 21, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> I have discovered an IMPORTANT fact about this movie..
> Do NOT watch the English translation on the DVD...watch the Mandarin and read the subtitles(I know, it's a pain)
> A LOT is lost in the translation...mainly the feeling of some of the dialogue...


Agreed, there is no better way to watch a film in it's native language. If you're gonna do that then you might as well watch those Kung-Fu Chop-Socky flixs. 

I do not watch any of the (high quality) foreign films using the engrish dubbed soundtrack. Ya'll gotta remember how bad the english dubbing for Chinese Connection was don't you?


----------



## Ybot (Aug 31, 2006)

Hero is easily one of my favorite MA movies.  Beautiful movie in every respect.

Oh, and my advice to everyone is ALWAYS watch the movie in it's original language.  It's like watching a wide screen format movie in a pan and scan format, you miss out on the directors original vision.  You miss half the acting if you watch it dubbed.


----------

